# 2012 Masterbuilt Electric Smokers (MES) - 2ND GEN 40"



## smokingrk (Jan 27, 2013)

Wanted to summarize the long thread on _2012 Masterbuilt Smokers - NEW 30" & 40" Models!_ for those looking for ideas/recommendations on new *2ND GEN 40" MES*. I probably did not capture every detail, though hoping I picked up on the top points. Please update as needed. 

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Models – Guide to Model Numbers
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/masterbuilt-electric-smokehouse-models

Todd J’s nicely done 1[SUP]st[/SUP]GEN vs 2[SUP]ND[/SUP]GEN MES 40” with window side by side
2012 MES 40 vs. Old Model MES 40
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40

2012 Masterbuilt Smokers - NEW 30" & 40" Models!  (Cliff Notes)
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models
This thread became very long with a lot of good info so thought to consolidate


MES 40” 2[SUP]ND[/SUP]GEN:

 1200W Heating Element
 Side Air Damper / Vent (top left, same side as door hinges)
 Temperature control issue on most 2[SUP]ND[/SUP]GEN units from release (date??) to now 27January2013, hopefully being resolved by Masterbuilt Service.  Knowing the temps vary keep a close monitor on temps with another temp probe.
 Wood Chips flare up on occasion
 Door Hinge is not strong
 Once setup with current known issues, with temperature kind of consistent but monitored, overall the smoker works.

3 inch metal dryer elbow on side vent slides onto existing vent – use with the existing vent WIDE open.  Provides some side wind isolation and clears smoke away from sidewall.  Optionally some have removed the vent and added the 3 inch elbow, allowing for additional draft using the full 3 inches.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models/301#post_914469
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models/340#post_920533

AMNPS works great: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models/301#post_914469
Either on top of drip tray or on bottom drip pan, all the way to left (away from heating element) with wood loader pulled out. Two things to make this work:

 Wood chip loader should be adjusted so that the half open side is facing towards the smoker door (front) allowing air to enter the wood chip burning tray.
 Wood chip burning tray should be pulled out, either totally or about ¾ inches to allow airflow to enter.

IF using AMNPS and IF NOT using the wood tray burning assembly / wood chip loader, one of these MODs may help airflow, also.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models/380#post_924498
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120391/mes-30-modification-i-think-its-the-final-mod


Door hinge protection offered by Todd J. at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40 on the first post see picture. 


May want to browse some ideas of 30” MES from DaveOmak’s nicely done MODs –
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models#post_742669
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/9195/mes-30-modification-w-dimmer-switch/
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120391/mes-30-modification-i-think-its-the-final-mod
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122773/mes-30-heat-distribution-tunnel-update6-15


----------

